# FM Radio logo station



## qenq (Jan 30, 2020)

does anyone have a radio station logo in TT ?

Is it possible to display the logo on "big circle"?


----------



## tttweeker (Jun 12, 2021)

Hi guys, who can tell me how to get radio station logos displayed on the radio page of the vc? I have no DAB module, but want to have the FM station logos... So any idea how to get them displayed?
My car is a MY15 with VC (...790) HW 32 and SW295 (updated by @Loren87) and MMI SW 1339.
Thanks for you help!


----------



## VC-Mod (Jun 7, 2021)

Check in radio mode - radio settings if you have a point region of station logos.
If not try to activate them in 5F.

In 5F - adaption look for vehicle configuration.
There is a point called station_logo_DB_mode.
Check if this is 0 and switch to 1.


----------



## tttweeker (Jun 12, 2021)

I have done this - unfortunately no change.


----------



## VC-Mod (Jun 7, 2021)

What have you done?
You checked the menu - entry was not there?
You did the coding/adaption? - was it accepted?
You checked the menu again if the option box was checked?

Will also check if I find something else.


----------



## tttweeker (Jun 12, 2021)

VC-Mod said:


> What have you done?
> You checked the menu - entry was not there?
> You did the coding/adaption? - was it accepted?
> You checked the menu again if the option box was checked?
> ...


Hi VC-Mod, yes, I checked the menu, no entry. I did the coding you also recommended, and it was accepted. I checked the menu again, the option box is still missing...
So, if you have any other hint, please let me know. Thx.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Have a read here.

My takeaway from that is&#8230;


> If you are broadcasting on DAB/DAB+
> ✅ You should transmit 4 of your logos and your SI file over DAB


&#8230;and&#8230;


> When examining the SI file, links to logos may be provided for both FM and DAB services. Logos aren't provided for AM because there's no accurate way to link an AM signal with a service


So no mention of broadcasting logos over FM via RDS. In fact I'm not sure that is possible. If you look at VW cars that can display FM logos they are updated by a downloadable library of logos, not via the RDS connection&#8230;
https://www.volkswagen.co.uk/owners-and ... es/sat-nav

Basically the way this seems to work is that DAB is the delivery method for logos for both DAB *and* FM. So without a DAB receiver there is no way you'll be getting logos for FM. 

The only other way would be a manual database update like for the VW, but I'm not aware of any method to achieve this for the VC. There's certainly not an official one at any rate.


----------



## VC-Mod (Jun 7, 2021)

At least in Audi Q7 and Audi A4 there is the same radiostation db like in VW.
There are also already attemps to update, add and change the db (it is a sqllite database).
If you want to download and like to read (you have to use google translate because it is in german):

DEB

1.) Download package from post #3
2.) Exchange metainfos as described in post #45
3.) Update the radiostation db via REM
4.) Look at the post #18 for the coding (you already did as I understood)

In radiostation db are pictures for DAB and FM(!) stations.
Here are the ones for BBC FM:

BBCWorld
BBC H&W
BBC Lanc
BBC R2
BBC R2
BBC R3
BBC R3
BBC R4
BBC R4
BBC R5
BBCBerks
BBCBerks
BBCBerks
BBC Bstl
BBC Bstl
BBC Camb
BBC Camb
BBC Camb
BBC Camb
BBC Cnwl
BBC Cnwl
BBC C&W
BBC C&W
BBC Cmbr
BBCymru.
BBCymru.
BBCCymru
BBCymru.
BBCCymru
BBCDerby
BBCDevon
BBCDevon
BBCDevon
BBCEssex
BBC Essx
BBCEssex
BBC Glos
BBC Glos
BBC Gnsy
BBC Humb
BBC Humb
BBC Jrsy
BBC Kent
BBC Kent
BBC Lanc
BBCLeeds
BBCLeeds
BBC Leic
BBC Leic
BBCLincs
BBCLondn
BBCLondn
BBC Manc
BBC Manc
BBC Mrsy
BBC Mrsy
BBC Gael
BBC Gael
BBC Nwcl
BBC Nwcl
BBC Nrfk
BBC Nrfk
BBC Nhtn
BBCNottm
BBCNottm
BBCNottm
BBC Oxfd
BBC Scot
BBC Scot
BBC Scot
BBC Scot
BBC Scot
BBC Scot
BBC Scot
BBC Scot
BBC Shef
BBC Shef
BBC Shrp
BBC Shrp
BBC Slnt
BBC Slnt
BBC Soms
BBCStoke
BBCStoke
BBC Suff
BBCSussx
BBCSussx
BBCSussx
BBCWltSn
BBC Tees
BBC Tees
BBC 3CR
BBC 3CR
BBC Ulst
BBC ULST
BBCWales
BBCWales
BBCWales
BBCWales
BBCWales
BBCWilts
BBC Wlts
BBC Wlts
BBC WM
BBC WM
BBC WM
BBC York
BBC Slnt
BBCSurry
BBCWales
BBC Fyle
BBCCymru
BBC Fyle
BBCWales
BBC-WS
BBC WS
BBC WS
BBC
BBC
BBC WS


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi Guys I see another mods, if you want to try...

Radio Station art (logo) display in the MFD:

1/ Select Control Unit: 5F Information Control Unit
2/ Select Adaptations
3/ Select Dashboard_Display_Configuration
4/ Change "Stationart" from "Off" to "On

(Picked from mods in a obdeleven forum)

Jacopo


----------



## tttweeker (Jun 12, 2021)

Hi guys, thanks a lot for all you shared. I'll gonna try what you posted here and let you know about the results. Cheers


----------

